# how to tell daddy...



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

that I just ruined his car's "side"?









ok here's his car..








(only it's red)










i was looking for a f^cked park (which takes about 6 hors downtown) and I hit this parked car..

He is out of town, and so is my mum, he called me 10 minutes ago and I didnt have the gut to tell him..

HELP..









Well if you don't hear from me anymore, it means that my dad killed me


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Well if you don't hear from me anymore, it means that my dad killed me












he'll probaly wont let you drive his car no more ahha


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> that I just ruined his car's "side"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be upfront with him .
get it over with,maybee need to get a job a pay him some money..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

LaZy said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you don't hear from me anymore, it means that my dad killed me
> ...


 all I had to do was wait for my cousin's car to arrive.. and I didnt 
damn I fell guilty

I dont wanna die!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh he's not gonna kill you bro


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

ever seen that video. "Janies Got a Gun"?

study it.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

How much damage is there??? I am guessing there is no way of fixing it before he gets home.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> How much damage is there??? I am guessing there is no way of fixing it before he gets home.


 hell... no







he's coming tomorrow and I'm leaving tomorrow

maybe i can escape


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > How much damage is there??? I am guessing there is no way of fixing it before he gets home.
> ...


 UmMMm go fix it right now


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

LaZy said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > ~SUNshine~ said:
> ...


 How am I supposed to pay it? 
sexual favors?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> sexual favors?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sh*t I wouldn't say anything....park it outside and say someone did a hit and run!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> sh*t I wouldn't say anything....park it outside and say someone did a hit and run!


 I must admit I dint' even consider it, this sounds great









i should park it exacly were it used to be parked, and that's kinda impossible at the moment 









I'll try.
thanx


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


i'll fix it for favors !!!!!!!!!









just park it in the street and try to say someone must have side swiped it when i was

go one day


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

ummm i hear the time ticking lol


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

You could even say that while you were at the mall someone must have hit you and left the scene, its just twisting the story around.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Oops!! Double post!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

When I first got my driver's liscense, the first thing I did was lose control of the car (Buick Century) going around a curve and crash into a tree.

I really felt bad. My driving confidence was shattered and I did far more damage than I could pay for.

Just have to tell the truth and let them yell and scream. Eventually, they will calm down.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If he's fully insured you;ll be alright. i would just tell him and tell him how bad you feel. Dad's are more understanding than you give credit for. you might just get stuck paying the deductible.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I've just realized that I forgot to tell you one thing:

he didn't know that I was using it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> he didn't know that I was using it


 LOL


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I've just realized that I forgot to tell you one thing:
> 
> he didn't know that I was using it


 well my friend , u are grade A royally fucked then,

best thing to do now is go park it in the same spot where he left it, and just say it got side swiped, when he asks u on the phone y u didnt tell him, just say u were worried he was gonna get mad at u or something,

either that or just run,

have fun with this one also :rasp:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

maybe I should call my mum in NYC first... and see what she says to me


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

he wont kill something soooo sexy!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats what insurance is for :nod:


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

didnt u jst get ur license recently?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

what did we say about female drivers ?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> what did we say about female drivers ?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

TormenT said:


> he wont kill something soooo sexy!










i agree w/ u man


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> what did we say about female drivers ?


I wasn't driving, I hit a parked car trying to park


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > what did we say about female drivers ?
> ...


 Its better to call ur mom first :nod:


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

you hit another car while trying to park. I'm guessing the damage is not THAT bad. Tell him the truth, let him trip out a bit, and then it'll be over.

My younger brother wanted to play basketball in our driveway. He took the keys to my mom's Jeep to park it on the street (he was 15, no license) and crashed in into my dad's Cadillac. To my surprise my bro didn't get it so bad...

Dice la verita


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

is there that much damage? if you hit a parked car while parking it couldn't be that bad... or did you royaly f*ck it up?... anyway, tell him you went to the mall, and when you came out of the mall 30 min later you saw that someone hit you. But remember, it will always be in your gut that you didn't and never have told your parents what happend(the truth).. its sometimes alot easier to tell you parents the truth. Good luck, if they love you enough, im sure they do... they will get mad but its happened and they and you have to deal with it now.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> you hit another car while trying to park. I'm guessing the damage is not THAT bad. Tell him the truth, let him trip out a bit, and then it'll be over.
> 
> My younger brother wanted to play basketball in our driveway. He took the keys to my mom's Jeep to park it on the street (he was 15, no license) and crashed in into my dad's Cadillac. To my surprise my bro didn't get it so bad...
> 
> Dice la verita


 hey how caring your parents must be

I would have killed him









dirò la verità.. sigh


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> dirò la verità..










wtf


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

so im assuimin u just hit and ran, hope noone got that license number, or reported it, cause if u say it happneed infront of ur house and the police see the damage, it could be in the computer and they will put 2 and 2 together, i dont know if they do things different down there.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

did you hit the parked car, then drive away?.. if you did, you better hope noone got your liecence plate... i dont like it when people just run from there problems.. i would tell your rents the truth... its alot easier to live with, and deal with. Maybe your parents will say THEY drove it to the mall, and it got hit while parked to the insurance company.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > dirò la verità..
> ...


 lol, ya wtf?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I hit the car, and then ran away, but there was noone in the car, nor around..
I parked within 100 metres tho, cause that all happened around my building..

I dont fear that they'll catch me, I fear dad

and I had seen the car I hit going away from my window after like 15 minutes


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> that I just ruined his car's "side"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow didn't you just got your l's.....wow sucks to be you...j/k.....just tell him someone hit you :nod:


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I hit the car, and then ran away, but there was noone in the car, nor around..
> I parked within 100 metres tho, cause that all happened around my building..
> 
> I dont fear that they'll catch me, I fear dad
> ...


 Sorry but i hate that, it happened me twice coming back to my car on the parking lot, and someone hit my car and i have to pay for their stupidity









Good luck with your dad!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > what did we say about female drivers ?
> ...


 Thats even worse :rasp: ,,,,, just go with " I had no idea, someone must ahve hit it while it was parked


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

be a woman and tell him whats up. I hate hit and runners! The way i look at it is that if you made the decision to drive without permission, then damage the car that doesnt belong to you. You should pay the consequences. 
He may be pissed but at least he would know that you told the truth. But if you lie and he finds out then he'll be even more pissed, and trust you less. Ya feel me?


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Just couch up the story to your dad (a lil' twist to the truth can't hurt though) and you'll be fine. 'bout half a year ago I 'rubbed' my dad's old car (also a Scenic) to the one next to it while leaving the parking lot. Scratch on our car, big one on the other. I just drove off and fortunately told my dad when I got home, cuz after a day we recieved a call from the owner of the other car









Btw. It was my dad's fully insured company car so he didn't have to pay a single penny... dunno 'bout your dads car. Anyways, good luck


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Here hit and runs are illegal. You should have left a note with your name and contact information. Thats what is required here, by ,if the person isnt around. You dad has to report it to his insurance within like 48 hours [I believe thats what it is] so you better get to talking to him or else hes gonna be out of luck in getting his own vehicle fixed.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Here hit and runs are illegal. You should have left a note with your name and contact information. Thats what is required here, by ,if the person isnt around. You dad has to report it to his insurance within like 48 hours [I believe thats what it is] so you better get to talking to him or else hes gonna be out of luck in getting his own vehicle fixed.


 yeah, leave a note. How would you like it if someone hit your car and drove away? Id be pissed!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

indecisive said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 have you noticed how freaking HUGE that car is?








i used to practice with a small car..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

all i gotta say now is tell him the TRUTH and say you'll pay for the damage


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> indecisive said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...












That car IS small, id like to see ya drive something like this....


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

tell him on the phone i do that when i do sh*t and call my parents and they come home and it isnt as bad lol

never done anything like that... just kinda acidently broke doors down and sh*t like that....


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

make it look like the car was stolen lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow that sucks... just tell him what happened. Parents have a way of finding out how sh*t really went down....

Let us know what happens!


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

rUBY84 said:


> just tell him what happened. Parents have a way of finding out how sh*t really went down....


 my parents barely ever find out unless i tell em


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

u could be in trouble, like i said in my other post..................the guys car that u hit and ran, well he is going to report it (as a hit and run) so that will be on record. now, if u go and report a hit and run, they cops will see that, and they can bring both veichles down and compare, match height, dmg, paint color, all that sh*t. u will get charged with hit and run and yea....







now, if u tell ur dad the truth, hes going to ask bout the other guy and that, what are u going to tell him? u just hit his car and took off? yea u are screwed im sorry to say. best of luck with everything


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Just tell him. I was scared shitless when I broke the rear window in my dads truck while delivering a night stand. But I called him imediately and he was calm with it. I said I'd work off the debt to pay for the new window but he said that wasn't necesary.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Tell the truth, you can't go wrong. After all, it was an accident. You didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> and I hit this parked car.











i thought you knew how to drive?
-


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

ternitzer said:


> u could be in trouble, like i said in my other post..................the guys car that u hit and ran, well he is going to report it (as a hit and run) so that will be on record. now, if u go and report a hit and run, they cops will see that, and they can bring both veichles down and compare, match height, dmg, paint color, all that sh*t. u will get charged with hit and run and yea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 come on get real..that isn't going to happen. IF the guy whos car got hit they would report it to their insurance and not the cops. IF the guy called his insurance he most likely would have done so days ago.

There is also no proof of who was driving the car at the time. It was not right that she pulled a hit and run but no need to BS the girl


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DC_Piranha said:


> id like to see ya drive something like this....


 I would love to if given the opportunity.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

at the moment, I managed to parke it exacly where it used to... the side faces the wall tho


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

TormenT said:


> he wont kill something soooo sexy!


 Now that sounds a bit Perverse


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Girls cant drive. How did you hit a parked car??


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL, now the shittyest part would be if your dad was at some public place and accidently ran into the person's car you hit.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > id like to see ya drive something like this....
> ...


I would too! I wish I still had my isuzu rodeo... the guy that bought it from me put a lift kit on it and some huge ass tires. I wish I didnt sell it....









ms. natt we'll have to get us some trucks like that and go mud bogging sometime.. lol.











> Girls cant drive. How did you hit a parked car??










shuuuut up.... we can so drive!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

didnt we just get done talking about how bad females drivers would and you said that you could drive anywhere?

Well either way, you need to get it fixed.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Girls cant drive. How did you hit a parked car??


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i liked the favors idea. Ill fly to wherever you live and fix that thing i seen pics of ya.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > what did we say about female drivers ?
> ...


 then i guess you cant park that good can you


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

rUBY84 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Piranha said:
> ...


Heres what you and Natt need. Ill take the chick of your hands.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> That car IS small, id like to see ya drive something like this....


 That lorry wouldn't fit on a European road


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

id make er fit


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

stupid trucks the guys who own those are tools- LAME!

where was the mud on that truck?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

whatever, u know how it is, imjust going by what its like here where i live, maybe its different where u live, i dont really give a fuk, i was just tellin her to be careful, not bullshittin to her. id just go tell the truth to ur dad, and what happens happens, its already been done.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

also, in canada, a hit and run has to be reported through the cops and then insurance. we dont have that private insurance sh*t in saskatchewan, everywhere is different.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> stupid trucks the guys who own those are tools- LAME!
> 
> where was the mud on that truck?:rock:


 uh bambino i find you to be a bit of a pain in the ass


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> stupid trucks the guys who own those are tools- LAME!
> 
> where was the mud on that truck?:rock:


you drive a fleetwood... uhhh your cool man









and the trucks are worth like 100 times what ur cars worth... im not a poser that needs mud on a truck to look cool, like yourself.

Id run over your car for a joke...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > stupid trucks the guys who own those are tools- LAME!
> ...


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> ...
> 
> Id run over your car for a joke...


 Sure, when he corners and you'd try to follow him you'll topple over


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Still alive......?

If so, it makes a good get-away car: it's already dented anyways


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Piranha said:
> ...


That would be awesome









You guys can talk all the sh*t you want on how we cant drive, but who has the lower car insurance rate.







Save your stereotypes for someone whos actually stupid enough to believe them.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > How much damage is there??? I am guessing there is no way of fixing it before he gets home.
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Satans said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 PHFFT! Look again man... ever heard of SUSPENSION?!?! lmao... the truck with just a chip in it could catch him for a joke to... dont waste your breath man.

NATT, hurry up and get a truck.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

still Males Driver 110% better LOL Ladys kant drive ahhaha


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Piranha said:
> ...










Dream on, that's the problem wiv 99% of the American cars... they barely got suspention at all = set for comfort, not for sporty rides


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Piranha said:
> ...


 Plug and play chips dont really offer very noticable gains. The only way to go is a reprogrammable ecu that is dyno tuned to your needs and mods. Hey DC, what do you drive?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

indecisive said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > Satans said:
> ...


 nothing right now man, dont have a job at the moment... kinda sucks. Live in a smaller town... theres never usually any jobs here... expecally for kids my age, 17.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Satans said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > Satans said:
> ...


 Ever heard of CUSTOM parts...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LaZy said:


> still Males Driver 110% better LOL Ladys kant drive ahhaha


 Prove it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

ill be getting a job here soon, it will be paying big bucks







... maybe then ill buy a new truck within a couple years.. plan on something like this...

2005-6 or 7... (depends) - Black Chevrolet 2500HD 4x4,Crew Cab, fully loaded, leather, custom system, pushing 380+HP, 8 or 10" suspension lift... and 36+" super swampers, i like the size 36er's" tho

Then just all the small sh*t.. new grill... chrome, rear and tail lights.. blah blah blah.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

then throw my sled in the box, i should have a new one by 2006.










bad pic of me, we used the vid cam for filming, so i had to take pics/film off the tv with the digi, as the video cam played to the TV.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > still Males Driver 110% better LOL Ladys kant drive ahhaha
> ...


 true natt.... i agree with you... ive seen alot more male drivers that are worse in this town than female's.

A true statement....

When females crash... most of the time its something small, a little dent or something.

When males crash... we total off the f*cking vehical.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

you sound even more like a tool dude !


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> you sound even more like a tool dude !
> :laugh:










Good one!














....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

so im a tool, and your what?... oh hold on let me guess, a wanna be gangsta?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

oh, almost forgot... what do you drive indecisive?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

yay another im better than you thread...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

rozz said:


> yay another im better than you thread...


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> oh, almost forgot... what do you drive indecisive?


 1995 camry le, it isnt fast but its extremely cheap on gas and damn reliable.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

indecisive said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > oh, almost forgot... what do you drive indecisive?
> ...


 Thats for sure... trucks can be a pain in the ass for gas, expecally around my area, almost a buck a liter.







But to me.. its well worth it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

What you paying per L in Van?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

it goes from 79.9 to about 92.7 around here. Its not too bad but it is not great.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Did her dad kill her yet? She hasnt posted an update yet.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

indecisive said:


> it goes from 79.9 to about 92.7 around here. Its not too bad but it is not great.


 Yeh, its not to bad... but it still sucks when its high. 60 Bucks for the explorer a week is not cool.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Did her dad kill her yet? She hasnt posted an update yet.


 She said she was leaving yesturday... I cant wait to hear what happened when she gets back.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Piranha said:


> jimbo said:
> 
> 
> > Did her dad kill her yet? She hasnt posted an update yet.
> ...


 You know there's an edit button than rather eating up the site's bandwidth so much.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Guess her dad really did kill her...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > jimbo said:
> ...


SSSHHHUUUDDDAAAPPP!!!









My 558 posts dont eat up as much of the site's bandwidth compaired to your 4279.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes but mine were made of the span of almost a year...yours were made in exactly 1 month and 1 day


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

@ DC piranha: yeah I know my stuff about custom parts. Thing is you have to corner 3times the weight he has to. Personally, I just dislike them trucks for many reasons. First of all I find them hidious to look at. Secondly they give almost no feedback between the driver and the road. And third they 'drink' too much, especially for me cuz benzine is almost $2/ltr. over here.









For your reference; I drive a 320i Beemer.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i think she got grounded.







poor girl.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Satans said:


> @ DC piranha: yeah I know my stuff about custom parts. Thing is you have to corner 3times the weight he has to. Personally, I just dislike them trucks for many reasons. First of all I find them hidious to look at. Secondly they give almost no feedback between the driver and the road. And third they 'drink' too much, especially for me cuz benzine is almost $2/ltr. over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool man, i like beemers as well, atleast we agree with something here, lol. I dont care what people think about trucks, but here in canada.. mostly BC, and Alberta they are everywhere, just because they can tow sh*t a car cant, and we need big trucks to do work. I like cars to, but ill stick with trucks and then get myself a New Honda CBR 600 just for fun... and to get up to those fast speeds


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

DC_Piranha said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > @ DC piranha: yeah I know my stuff about custom parts. Thing is you have to corner 3times the weight he has to. Personally, I just dislike them trucks for many reasons. First of all I find them hidious to look at. Secondly they give almost no feedback between the driver and the road. And third they 'drink' too much, especially for me cuz benzine is almost $2/ltr. over here.
> ...


 CBR 600


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I find them hidious to look at.


-me too.



> just because they can tow sh*t a car cant, and we need big trucks to do work


most stock trucks do as much as yours does. IMO,- they dont need to be friggin huge.









most people who have huge crazy fancy schmancy sh-t are known to have a big ego problem... - id love to see you drive a p.o.s. pinto for 2 weeks like some other people have to. and see how your demeanor changes from being all high and mighty. as well as every body else. -just as an expirment.











> CBR 600











invest that money bro.







create jobs and make more $ and even more jobs.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > I find them hidious to look at.
> 
> 
> -me too.
> ...


 you may find them hidious to look at... but thats porbably because you are used to cars over there... see here in the country theres tons of trucks, me? well i like them... a high up truck does alot more than a low one. See as i posted above a pic of me sledding, your cant get a stock truck out of 5 feet deep snow.... its just not gonna happen... There's alot of people that just dont realize how we work are trucks, also a stock truck cant drive down a logging road, with 3 feet deep of mud. you have to be here to understand... most people have no idea. Thats why we need high trucks. I will agree with you that some rich people do have big egos, im not one of them, so dont tell me i am. If i drove around a piece of sh*t for a hour i would rat bag the sh*t outa it, and there wouldn't be anything to drive after a hour...







... and for the CBR 600, thats just another toy for me to rip around on, and to take the chicks for a ride.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jiggy said:


>


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> also a stock truck cant drive down a logging road, with 3 feet deep of mud


3 feet of mud huh,







- neither could a log truck











> If i drove around a piece of sh*t for a hour i would rat bag the sh*t outa it, and there wouldn't be anything to drive after a hour


-yeah so would i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















> and for the CBR 600, thats just another toy for me to rip around on, and to take the chicks for a ride.


- you just called yourself a tool dude-









whatever its cool!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > also a stock truck cant drive down a logging road, with 3 feet deep of mud
> 
> 
> 3 feet of mud huh,:rock: - neither could a log truck
> ...


yeh the logging trucks get stuck everyday... thats why we have heavier equipment sitting along the roads ready to pull them out, id take some pics of the mud... but im not out there. You really have no clue what goes on here.

hehe, my new toy.... 03 RMK 700, 144"


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Because of your local conditions I understand why you've got a truck, I prolly would buy me one aswell if 3feet of snow and mud was common for me. Though I'd still prefer a customised Landrover over one of those Dodge, Chevy or Ford bricks.

Nice snow-scooters mate


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

guess who's back ?!!










my dad NEVER uses his car, so we (my bf and I both out on holiday) guessed he didnt even see it yet, so when we received the call from my dad sayin "I'll come and get you at the station with the car) when we were going back home, all I could scream was PLEASE NOOO! but he did it anyway he decided to come and pick us..









he did not say anything while I was there sitting next to him while we were going to my man's house tyo bring him home. I din't know if was acting like he didnt know it or if he didnt see it for real









While going home, he goes

Dad: i see that the seat is a little bit diffrent, did you try to drive?"
Me: "uhm, Yes."
Dad: Oh so i assume you have tried to drive, move around
Me: Yes

at that moment I converted to cattolicism and started to pray

Dad: Aww cute, you tried to drive!










YEAH. he didn't notice it









sorry I made it a long story 
Hi whassup I am back


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

LOL can u say lucky

bet that took a lot of stress off u


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> You really have no clue what goes on here.


well no i dont as i dont live in canada.







-









how far away is your place from portland oregon?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How obvious is it where you hit his car?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Are you ever lucky! It couldnt have been that bad if he didnt notice - and when he does notice he'll probably think someone hit him when he parked somewhere.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

you are still a hit and runner


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sKuz said:


> you are still a hit and runner


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DC_Piranha said:


> 2005-6 or 7... (depends) - Black Chevrolet 2500HD 4x4,Crew Cab, fully loaded, leather, custom system, pushing 380+HP, 8 or 10" suspension lift... and 36+" super swampers, i like the size 36er's" tho
> 
> Then just all the small sh*t.. new grill... chrome, rear and tail lights.. blah blah blah.


 poser-mobile...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Satans said:


> Because of your local conditions I understand why you've got a truck, I prolly would buy me one aswell if 3feet of snow and mud was common for me. Though I'd still prefer a customised Landrover over one of those Dodge, Chevy or Ford bricks.
> 
> Nice snow-scooters mate


 Thanks man... Snow Scooters!!! damn ur hilarious!!!









Yeh, would i ever love to own something like a Landrover or Ranger Rover.. Expensive and more of a show truck.. cuz for that price i wouldn't want to put ONE scratch on it.









What do you drive at this time Satans'Fish?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > You really have no clue what goes on here.
> 
> 
> well no i dont as i dont live in canada.
> ...


 Donno man, sorry... i have no clue.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > 2005-6 or 7... (depends) - Black Chevrolet 2500HD 4x4,Crew Cab, fully loaded, leather, custom system, pushing 380+HP, 8 or 10" suspension lift... and 36+" super swampers, i like the size 36er's" tho
> ...


Say what ?... like i dont hear that everyday anyways.:laugh:

Just like everyone else here(INCLUDING YOURSELF)... who loves cars that cost more than 150 grand... if you had the money and bought a expensive car.. how would you like your car to be called a Poser Mobile, and told that you are a poser.. cuz really im not... i just like trucks, cars and all the toys most guys like...







:nod:

What kind of car/truck to you drive outlook8?

The guy/ girl that dies with the most toys, still dies!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DC_Piranha said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Piranha said:
> ...


 not tryin to bash your rig but there's no need for that much lift at all just to fit 36s...and, at that height, a truck just gets impractical; it's too tall to fit on trails and it's COG is greatly increased(rollover)...if it's just for show, then it's just for show, but if your actually gonna use it and not worry about scratchin it, then why put chrome crap on it?..."chrome won't get you home"...what 150k cars are you talkin about?...i drive a jeep grand cherokee on 35s...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

ohhh man, did you miss out on all the stuff i have posted above?









The chrome is more for my personal looks, i like the look of chrome, so thats why ill put it on there. The truck is lifted because of the stuff i posted above, mud, snow. NOT so i can put on tires...









The 150,000 cars im talking about are like porshe's, yada yada yada.

whos says i was worried about scratching the truck? not me!


----------

